# Grilled chicken



## RedNeckWino (Jun 3, 2011)

Had to use the gas grill as the wife has to work tonight.
Grilled chicken, with lemon and fresh ground black pepper, mashed taters and green beans. I hate green beans! But the wife likes 'em and the son craves them.


----------



## Flem (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks good redneck, you're making me hungry.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 3, 2011)

I had bar-b-cue chicken on the grill also and grilled shrimp while the chicken was cooking.


----------



## Flem (Jun 3, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> I had bar-b-cue chicken on the grill also and grilled shrimp while the chicken was cooking.



I see you're saving the steaks for tomorrow.


----------

